# Posable skeleton hands come in handy when making a trip to the fridge



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ever arrive at the fridge and your buddies all ask for another drink at the same time?? Now you can truely multi-task with the amazing posable "Buddy hands" from Ronco.

All Kidding aside, I tried my "hand" at the Latex and cottenball style posable hands. My results are improving. The one on the long white PVC is the last one I did today. You can sorta pick out the progression as I got a little better. I'll let them dry and Paint them up in a day or two.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job on those skelly hands. The bones in the fingers are very nice, did you mold them from the cotton and latex or did you use something else. I used plastic tubing when I did mine. Cutting each bone segment and stacking them on the wire frame for each finger.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice job Niblique! Me likey!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Bone Dancer said:


> Nice job on those skelly hands. The bones in the fingers are very nice, did you mold them from the cotton and latex or did you use something else. I used plastic tubing when I did mine. Cutting each bone segment and stacking them on the wire frame for each finger.


For this set of hands I used Duct tape to form the main finger bones leaving a 1/4" gap for each of the knuckle joints. I've used Bic pens, Tubing and other things on previous versions, but I find this method the easiest and most flexible. The duct tape stays put as you build up your latex and cottenballs.


















I don't have pictures of the latex process yet but here it is:

I added a small piece (1"??) of un-rolled cottonball and latex at each knuckle joint. Smoothed it into a nice barrel shape. Then I covered the entire finger with piece of unrolled cottenball and latex (trimmed to length). Using a 1" paintbrush I lathered the fingers up with Latex and using that long piece of CPVC, I spun the entire hand and mashed the cottenballs tightly around the fingers one at a time. It's a litle tricky at first, but I really got the hang of it pretty quick. The paintbrush held at an angle worked well to do this and still cleared the adjacent fingers. This gave me the basic bone and knuckles shape.
Once I was happy with that I formed the metacarples (???) with small chunks of unrolled cottenballs. To create the finger joints I used a curved sculpting tool and carefully pressed them in using a rotating motion. At the end, that same tool worked well to smooth out, or even move the cottenball masses a little bit, to get a good boney effect.

Here's a close up of the hand Jig I made. I sort of copied it from someone else in here but I can't remember who. I used 3/8" non-threaded rod instead of nails.










I can probably do a tutorial on it if anyones interested. It's a very effective and relatively quick process compared to using tubing. The pictures actually don't do them justice, especially the last one I made.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Can you bring me a Mountain Dew while you're at the fridge?:googly:


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!!!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Can you bring me a Mountain Dew while you're at the fridge?:googly:


These hands tend to gravitate towards beer, BUT with some Coaxing, I'd bet they'd grab a "dew" for one of our most prolific moderators


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Very Cool! I'd like to see a how to. This does look simpler than other methods.


----------



## medicf43 (Jan 8, 2013)

I was trying to think of ways to attach the hands. Do you just wrap the wire with tape until it fits in the pipe and do you secure it any way


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

You may notice this posting is two years old, but you can still learn from old posts.









You can see I wasnt as neat and tidy but that allowed the wrist to be pushed into the pvc and then taped to hold it in place.










Here is a link to the original thread back in 2009
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17038


----------

